# Enduro Polyurethane



## Gary (Dec 10, 2004)

I've bought some of the Enduro Water-Based Poly and want to try it on a batch of pens. I did a search here and the only thing that came up was a post by Mac. He applies it at the lathe then dips the pens in it. I don't like the idea of dipping - any other recommendations by someone that is using it?


----------



## KKingery (Dec 10, 2004)

I have'nt tried the Enduro, but I've had good success dipping pens.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 10, 2004)

Email Wayneis.  He's darned near an expert on that stuff!


----------



## Gary (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks, I'll do that. I'll tell him the Pres sent me [^]


----------



## Gregory Huey (Dec 10, 2004)

Wayne Swindlehurst is the best I know of at this. If you follow his instructions you will come out with a beautiful finish.He has spent many many hours on how to apply Enduro.You can find him at 
swindlehurst@sbcglobal.net
Greg


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Dec 10, 2004)

Didn't William Young have a good write-up on this too?


----------



## jeff (Dec 10, 2004)

I am working on an article for Wayne.  He sent he the text of his Enduro procedure and some photos. It will be up as an article here within a few days, I hope.


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Jeff,
Have you gotten anywhere with the article. I haven't seen it posted in the article section yet.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 14, 2004)

Wayne is also right here.  Greg I know this is going to sound strange but if you do a search for Enduro choosing the last 60 days my instructions will be in a post titled "Search or Transfer question"

Wayne


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks wyane, I'll look for them.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 14, 2004)

I just grabbed Wayne's article and used it to start a new thread.  For future reference, it should be easier to find now than it was before.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Randy, that should make it easier.  I can't believe how many requests that I still get for this.

Wayne


----------

